# مطار الدوحة الدولي اكبر مطار في الشرق الاوسط



## معمارية جديدة (14 أكتوبر 2006)

اليوم انقل لكم صور مطار الدوحه الدولي الجديد

طبعآ يقولون انه اكبر مطار في الشرق الاوسط 

وطبعا هو جديد وتم الان وضع الاسس البنائية


----------



## arch_mere (14 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
المشروع كويس بس مش لدرجه اكبر مطار بالشرق الاوسط يس فكره استخدام land scape كويسه 
بس ياريت لو فى تفاصيل اكتر بلانات نكون شاكرين جدا
سلام


----------



## admin99 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

^_^

مطار روعه

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## zoubir (4 يناير 2007)

مطار تحفة 
لو ممكن مخططات و واجهات لكي نستفيد منه و لكان أوضح


----------



## كول جيرل (20 فبراير 2007)

فعلا حلو بس لو في بلانات يكون احسن بس جزاك الله كل خير علي الصور


----------



## فيصل الجوابره (20 فبراير 2007)

أعتقد أن الصور الأولى هي مطار هونغ كونغ الدولي :

http://www.nishimatsu.co.jp/eng/project/ovspc1.htm


----------



## مازن هندي (20 فبراير 2007)

مومهم الكبر المهم الاستفادة القصوه من المساحة


----------



## zoubir (21 فبراير 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## إقبال هندسة (13 مارس 2007)

هذه المشروع هو مطار هونغ كونغ لنورمان فوستر و ثانيا ليس المهم كبر المشروع بل الافكار التي يحملها


----------



## هايا33 (14 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## cadmax4 (6 أبريل 2007)

جميييل جدا ومجهود رائع اختي الكريمة معمارية جديدة لكن هذا المشروع هو مطار هونغ كونغ لنورمان فوستر والاول هو مطار الدوحة الدولي ....والله اعلم

بارك الله فيك و سدد خطاك ونفع بك الامة


----------



## حمور (6 أبريل 2007)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور حبيبى 

سبحان اللة وبحمدة سبحان اللة العظيم


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (8 أبريل 2007)

مجهود عظيم 
بس أنا نزلت مطار الدوحة ترانزيت مكنش شكلة كدة خالص 
إنتي متأكدة إنة مطار الدوحة


----------



## حسام عبدالله (9 أبريل 2007)

مشروع رائع.
اتمنى ان يرفق بالمساقط والواجهات


----------



## محمد ابو محمود (15 أبريل 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد رستم (15 أبريل 2007)

المشروع رائع
حقيقي


----------



## احمد رستم (15 أبريل 2007)

المشروع رائع
حقيقي


----------



## احمد رستم (15 أبريل 2007)

المشروع رائع
حقيقي


----------



## احمد رستم (15 أبريل 2007)

المشروع رائع
حقيقي


----------



## احمد رستم (15 أبريل 2007)

شكررررررررررررررا علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## احمد رستم (15 أبريل 2007)

المشروع رائع
حقيقي


----------



## احمد رستم (15 أبريل 2007)

شكررررررررررررررا علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## احمد رستم (15 أبريل 2007)

شكررررررررا علي تصميم المطار


----------



## احمد رستم (15 أبريل 2007)

*معماري جديد*

شكررررررررا علي تصميم المطار


----------



## احمد رستم (15 أبريل 2007)

*معماري جديد*

شكررررررررا علي تصميم المطار


----------



## كريم العاني (26 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وجزيت خيرا


----------



## معمارى تحت الانشاء (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع ممتاز


----------



## hermione (15 ديسمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dima-88 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

يا ناس احنا طلاب عمارة لازم يكون في مساقط و مقاطع


----------



## raffael (18 يونيو 2010)

*المخططات الهندسية لمطار دوحة الجديد*

مرحباً بكم ...
إنني طالب في الديكور ( التصميم الداخلي ) وأريد أن يكون لدي مخططات هذا المطار مساقط ومقاطع ( AutoCad ) للطابق الأرضي والأول والثاني وللشكل الخارجي لأنني أريد أن يكون موضوع مشروعي التخرج . 
وإن قبلوا بهذا المشروع فسوف ترونه إن شاء الله في 1/8/2010 .
أرجو المساعدة وسوف أكون جزيل الشكر لكم .


----------



## arch_hamada (24 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------

